# Telefonterror



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

Ich bekomme in unregelmäßigen Abständen Telefonanrufe von einem "Wählgerät" mit der Ansagedas ich etwas gewonnen hätte, um telzunehmen solle ich die Null drücken" Da der Anrufer seine Rufnummer unterdrückt hat.... . Wer kennt so etwas und wie kann ich den Anrufer identifizieren. ?


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

*Re: Telefonterror: Fangschaltung, Anzeige, RegTP informieren*



			
				Schöller schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme in unregelmäßigen Abständen Telefonanrufe von einem "Wählgerät" mit der Ansagedas ich etwas gewonnen hätte, um telzunehmen solle ich die Null drücken" Da der Anrufer seine Rufnummer unterdrückt hat.... . Wer kennt so etwas und wie kann ich den Anrufer identifizieren. ?



Zuerst Anzeige stellen und den Sachverhalt möglichst genau schildern. Bei der lokalen Verbraucherzentrale nachfragen und eine Art Beschwerde formulieren. Ebenso dies an die www.RegTP.de 
Verbraucherzentralen siehe gelistet:
www.vzbv.de 

Und nicht endlos warten, sondern immer SOFORT Nägeln mit Köpfen machen. Die Kosten für die Fangschaltung trägt der Störer ...


----------

